# Help with this look from antm



## billy_cakes (May 14, 2009)

Hi girls and guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im wondering if you guys could help with a shoot im going to be doing, the photographer wants to bring in some paint similar to this
ANTM paint photoshoot by lindsaywhite - MyItThings Magazine

Im wondering if you have to use a special kind of paint for this.


----------



## billy_cakes (May 14, 2009)

YouTube - ANTM Cycle 12 Episode 6 Photos- Paint (My Call Out Order)

this is also something similar


----------



## lara (May 16, 2009)

It's body paint. 

In Australia Tim Gratton branded body paint by Matisse is the most common body paint; any decent art store should carry it. To get a thicker consistency so you get more shooting time, separate the paint into smaller airtight jars, soft some corn flour as finely as possible and mix up various batches of different viscosities.


----------

